# My small collection of Phrags



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Phragmipedium	popowii	(very slow grower here! Dislike hot summer)

Phragmipedium	Albopurpureum	"Sir Arthur"	AM/AOS (multi growth plant. Compact clump. No flower yet)

Phragmipedium	Andean Tears	(rather large, but no flower!)

Phragmipedium	Cardinale	"Liisa"	AM/AOS (rather large plant)

Phragmipedium	Andean Fire	(a good grower)

Phragmipedium	Wossner Supergrande (or Grande! One mamouth plant and a smaller one) 

Phragmipedium	Jason Fischer (Mem. Dick Clements 'Rocket Flash' 4N x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS)	(small plant without roots when I get it. Orchid Inn gave it to me for free. It is now OK. Multigrowth)

Phragmipedium	Serge Harvey (slowly dying...:sob::sob 

Phragmipedium	Desormes (Sorcerer's Apprentice "R.F." x Hanna Popow "White Puff") (so small...)	

Phragmipedium	Shadow Fantasy (Jerry Dean Fischer x warcewiczii (popowii)) (So small too!)	

Phragmipedium	Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer 4 N x besseae 4N)(Starving... Rock wool and plastic bag overhead... )	

Phragmipedium Robert C. Silich (Jason Fischer 4 N x Memoria Dick Clement 4N) 

Phragmipedium Tracy Nelson (Andean Fire x Barbara LeAnn) 
Phragmipedium Evening Blaze

Phragmipedium Magdalene Rose 'Mother' 4N x Waunakee Sunset	(Good grower. Maybe in bud? )

Phragmipedium Jason Fisher	"1" (from Shiva)

Phragmipedium Robin Redbreast flavum	(new, from Orchids Lted)

Phragmipedium Red Sky (Demetria x Twilight 4N)	(new, from Orchids Lted)


Phragmipedium Saint Ouen flavum 3N	(new, from Orchids Lted)


Phragmipedium Memoria Estelle Getty (longifolium var. hincksianum x fischeri 'Pink Dream') (new, from Orchids Lted)


Phragmipedium besseae	Big Sky' x 'Colossal'(new, from Orchids Lted)


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2010)

Imo this is already a rather consequent 'small' and I (as well as Eric ?  ) find a lot of besseae in here , Bravo!!! Now we are just waiting for pics of those blooms  !!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

I have two Scarlet O' Hara, one with regular besseae and one with besseae flavum, which grows almost like a Vanda. And it's true they grow slowly.
Lise, I'd be interested in your Albopurpureum if you ever decide to divide it. We could make a exchange. I'll put my phrag list up as soon as I can.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

A very good collection. We have very similar tastes in Phrags and I see you get plants from JP Faust also. What's the matter w/ your Phrag Serge Harvey? If it is a fungal/rot problem I recommend Dragon's Blood form Orchids/Plants Gone Wild. I am just learning to deal w/ JP Faust's shredded sphag and perlite media; I was keeping it too dry, so now the remaining plants I got from him are doing OK. BTW, with the tremendous heat this summer I lost about 2X phrags than your whole collection!  BTW, Next time I come up to CA I'm thinking to bring some Woodstream and Orchidbabies plants.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

NYEric said:


> A very good collection. We have very similar tastes in Phrags and I see you get plants from JP Faust also. What's the matter w/ your Phrag Serge Harvey? If it is a fungal/rot problem I recommend Dragon's Blood form Orchids/Plants Gone Wild. I am just learning to deal w/ JP Faust's shredded sphag and perlite media; I was keeping it too dry, so now the remaining plants I got from him are doing OK. BTW, with the tremendous heat this summer I lost about 2X phrags than your whole collection!  BTW, Next time I come up to CA I'm thinking to bring some Woodstream and Orchidbabies plants.



I'm interested Eric. Let me know what crosses you'll bring.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of bringing up flasks. If I do that and JP unflasks them then I shouldnt need paperwork to bring them back! Anyway, I'm working on an order now plus if I get to South Carolina by Xmas I'll stop by HP Norton's house too!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks Eric!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Shiva said:


> I have two Scarlet O' Hara, one with regular besseae and one with besseae flavum, which grows almost like a Vanda. And it's true they grow slowly.
> Lise, I'd be interested in your Albopurpureum if you ever decide to divide it. We could make a exchange. I'll put my phrag list up as soon as I can.




Grow like Vanda ? I see. almost like palm tree...Mine was like that too, but I tried to bury the bared stem whent I repoted. Mistake? 

I bought one with besseae flavum too, I think... (from Zephyrus). I killed it. 

For the Albopurpureum, I will surely divide it one day. But I would like to wait some months. For exchange, no problem... you have a wonderful list!!! Do you think that your Andean Tears will flower this year?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Imo this is already a rather consequent 'small' and I (as well as Eric ?  ) find a lot of besseae in here , Bravo!!! Now we are just waiting for pics of those blooms  !!! Jean



Hybrides de besseae, oui!!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 1, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> For exchange, no problem... you have a wonderful list!!! Do you think that your Andean Tears will flower this year?



I doubt it. Though the plant is healthy, I don't think it's large enough yet. It's growing very, very slowly. Some phrags take a long time to get going. My kovachii has been like that and it's finally moving on with three new good growths. 

Michel


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Hybrides de besseae, oui!!!



:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2010)

Small???? I have only two... (so mine could also not be considered as a collection...)


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Biothanasis, I think that when we love something, we never have enough of it!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

NYEric said:


> A very good collection. We have very similar tastes in Phrags.




I think so!



NYEric said:


> and I see you get plants from JP Faust also. What's the matter w/ your Phrag Serge Harvey? If it is a fungal/rot problem I recommend Dragon's Blood form Orchids/Plants Gone Wild.



No, it is not a rot problem. I don't know about Dragon's Blood. I should read about it. Do you have any infos to share?

I treat with cinnamon extract (alcool) when I have a rot problem and it is great. By now I just had problem with my false Wossner Supergrande (Grande). Rot is on that plant every fall... I also lost a BS China Dragon last spring… (Sniff!). And a complex Paph was almost destroyed (I saved 2 divisions of the plant).

The problem with Phrag Serge Harvey is that it seems dehydrated. Not a lot of roots. It simply refuses to grow… I tried to give him more shade last summer and… cooler temerature. But how, since we don’t have cooling system? Jason Fischer told me that besseae hybrids are hard to kill and that they often recover. So, I wait…. But I really think it will die very soon.




NYEric said:


> I am just learning to deal w/ JP Faust's shredded sphag and perlite media; I was keeping it too dry, so now the remaining plants I got from him are doing OK.



I repoted the plants a few weeks after buying them. I didn't want to deal with another new media. I already have a lot of potting mix to deal with (pure rock wool, pure sphagnum moss, pure bark, pure PrimAgra, pure Hydroton, various bark mixed with other stuff). So I would’t want to add a new one. But unfortunatly I had no success with the plants. The other ones are very small.




NYEric said:


> BTW, with the tremendous heat this summer I lost about 2X phrags than your whole collection!  BTW, Next time I come up to CA I'm thinking to bring some Woodstream and Orchidbabies plants.



Yes, I think the heat was very tough.... For me specially for the smaller seedlings.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2010)

Eric, I think you have a Phrag. Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset? Did it ever bloom?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Biothanasis, I think that when we love something, we never have enough of it!


So right!

Beautiful list, Erythrone.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice "small" collection: you've been at it a while! Impressive. What is your cultural system?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Eric, I think you have a Phrag. Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset? Did it ever bloom?


If it's not posted here in Phrag photos or my Miscellaneous Stuff thread then not yet. I am having some success w/ a new mix of rockwool cubes and diatomite for small seedlings. I read about that from Orchids Limited.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 2, 2010)

chrismende said:


> Nice "small" collection: you've been at it a while! Impressive. What is your cultural system?



T5 fluos (2 "temperatures". Something like 2500K and 6500K), 1000 watts HPS, T12 (Cool white, warm white, day light, Agrosun...).

I try to control humity at 60% minimum (for auxiliary like Crypto bug, Persimilis and others. They eat "bad" pests)

The media I use more often is bark mixed with perlite, Leca, pro mix and rock wool. I added dolomitic lime only for Andean Tears (now I add oyster shell). Sometimes I add blood meal and bone meal on the top... 

Almost all are grown SH... Grande too (with "dehumidifier water" on a dish). 

I almost always flush with dehumidifier water at every watering (if I have enough of this water!), and I fertilize a few minutes after (I can't wait longer) with 60 to 80 ppm solutions of fertilizer. The fertilizer are use??? I have a lot! I try to alternate... One week with an organic base fertilizer, the other week with a "chemical" fertilizer.

Light.... I push almost all my plants to the limit... Some Phrags receive as much light as some Cattleyas

Temperature: Fall-Winter-Summer: 14 C (57 F) at night, 25 C (77 F) day.

Summer... min 18-20 C (64-68) , max....29 C (84F)... except last summer!!!

A lot of fans for air moving...


----------

